# S Curl/ Care Free Curl moisturizers



## HAIRapy (Oct 2, 2007)

Do you use them? If so, which do you use? How do you use them within your regimen? Please explain why you use them. I noticed that more than just a few people use them and I wanted to know how to possibly incorporate them into my regimen. I'm just not sure of when to use them. Thanks for answering =)


----------



## remnant (Oct 2, 2007)

I used to use scurl for moisturising my hair (I'm using now my homemade moist) and I know that a lot ladies here:natural or relaxed use it as a daily moisturizer


----------



## BeaLady (Oct 2, 2007)

I use both S Curl and Care Free Curl Gold.

I'm natural and I wear twists.  I use it before I twist my hair at night.


----------



## Snuckles (Oct 2, 2007)

BeaLady said:


> *I use both S Curl and Care Free Curl Gold.*
> 
> I'm natural and I wear twists. I use it before I twist my hair at night.


 
I use these as well.  I just put it on when I need some moisture.


----------



## maleucia (Oct 2, 2007)

I've only used S Curl and I use it when my hair is feeling dry or if I need to detangle/put in a puff my dry hair.


----------



## Soul♥Flower (Oct 2, 2007)

These are great for softening new growth and keeping it soft. I use carefree curl gold mist when I wear my hair down. And I use the heavier gel consistency one when I pull my hair back. I switch products from time to time but, this is my one and only staple.


----------



## Legend (Oct 2, 2007)

I mainly use S-Curl--which I swear by--but when I need something a little watery, I use Sta-Sof-Fro.


----------



## SunnyDelight (Oct 2, 2007)

I love it on my new growth.  It says soft all day with a few squirts at night.


----------



## HoneyDew (Oct 2, 2007)

I have tried them and they were MESS on my hair, let alone smelling like jherri curl juice.

I wear my hair straight and down everyday and these just weren't good for me, at all.  I think I would use them if I was doing a braidout or had some human hair braids - I would not with synthetic braids.  Other than that they get 1 star and 2 thumbs down from me!


----------



## Missi (Oct 2, 2007)

rinygirl6 said:


> *These are great for softening new growth and keeping it soft. I use carefree curl gold* mist when I wear my hair down. And I use the heavier gel consistency one when I pull my hair back. I switch products from time to time but, this is my one and only staple.


 
*Dido: if i have lots of new growth and i air-dry: i'll apply it to my wet hair: damp hair: then dry hair: my hair is completely soft: as for s-curl: i hate it.*


----------



## meaganita (Oct 2, 2007)

I use Scurl as moisture for baggying.  The key is not using too much.


----------



## halee_J (Oct 2, 2007)

S-curl softens my new growth... I use it when airdrying or whenever my hair feels dry.


----------



## elaine07 (Oct 2, 2007)

_I Love, Love, LOVE S Curl! I usually use it when I'm sporting my wash n' go. It's great as a daily moisturizer when stretching also. AND when I'm wearing a braidout/pinup, it makes my hair very wavy. I love it.  Can you tell?_


----------



## Soliel185 (Oct 2, 2007)

I think I read that the main ingredient in there is glycerine - along with a whole lotta other stuff I can't pronounce - so I just mix up some glycerine and aloe vera juice and we're good to go! I've started looking for the "key" ingredients in products and then going out and buying them all myself at the health food store. So far so good and no fillers!


----------



## Mestiza (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm transitioning and use S-Curl as a moisturizer on my hair.


----------



## harrison (Oct 2, 2007)

I use the activator gel and mix it with aloe vera gel/shea butter/very little castor and jojoba oil. It is a great twist mix for my hair. I use the same mix to moisturize the twists at night or the next day.


----------



## tiffanyoneal (Oct 3, 2007)

I use the S curl on my kinky twist when I baggy at night. I also like to use it when I am airdrying my hair. It makes my hair feel like cotton.


----------



## curlcomplexity (Oct 3, 2007)

I use S-Curl as my moisturizer when I'm wearing weaves or braids.  On occasion, I use it on my airdried hair too.


----------



## imstush (Oct 3, 2007)

I have used both, but I love Scurl for my wng's.


----------



## Vshanell (Oct 3, 2007)

S-Curl is one of my favorite moisturizers.


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 3, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I think I read that the main ingredient in there is glycerine - along with a whole lotta other stuff I can't pronounce - so I just mix up some glycerine and aloe vera juice and we're good to go! I've started looking for the "key" ingredients in products and then going out and buying them all myself at the health food store. So far so good and no fillers!


 
That's exactly what I plan on doing. Does anyone know if there is a thread taht talks about making a glycerine moisturizer?


----------



## Everything Zen (Oct 3, 2007)

Found it! 

http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=5552


----------



## Lovelylocs (Oct 3, 2007)

Love S-curl! Care Free is okay.  S-curl is like a wearable treatment for my hair. It is a must for airdrying. I just wish their wd a way that I could use S-curl when I rollerset or after I rollerset. Any ideas?


----------



## BeaLady (Oct 3, 2007)

Soliel185 said:


> I think I read that the main ingredient in there is glycerine - along with a whole lotta other stuff I can't pronounce - so I just mix up some glycerine and aloe vera juice and we're good to go! I've started looking for the "key" ingredients in products and then going out and buying them all myself at the health food store. So far so good and no fillers!



I love your hair. 

I use glycerin also.  I still use S Curl and Carefree Curl because it's not as thick as glycerin.  I might try mixing it with aloe vera juice.


----------



## FlyRob (Oct 5, 2007)

I am natural, and I use it as my daily moisturizer.  I love it!


----------



## atemeus_itali (Oct 5, 2007)

Oh yes! I just started using s-curl about 2 weeks ago after reading about how good it is for new growth when stretching. I use it once or twice a day on my new growth and also on my ends and I seal the ends with shea butter. I don't like the jheri curl smell so I dilute it with water and use it in another spray bottle. I find that this helps with the smell. I also try to use as little as possible because a little goes a long way even when it's diluted. Also when I wash (either my regular weekly wash or when I co-wash) I use it the same way. If I decide to rollerset I even mix a little in with the water I spray my hair with. I must say it's doing wonders in such a short period of time! Before my new growth was dry and a big tumbleweed mess (i wish i was joking!) but now i have little, tight curls that are moisturized and makes my first time stretch to 10 weeks a lot easier!


----------



## charmtreese (Oct 6, 2007)

I used S Curl but it made my hair shed something terrible. When I need extra moisture I use plain ole glycerin before applying my cream moisturizer and sealing.


----------



## fluffylocks (Oct 6, 2007)

MtAiryHoney said:


> Do you use them? If so, which do you use? How do you use them within your regimen? Please explain why you use them. I noticed that more than just a few people use them and I wanted to know how to possibly incorporate them into my regimen. I'm just not sure of when to use them. Thanks for answering =)


 

ONLY type of moisturizers that work for me

I use them because they make my hair feel like silk 

I use carefree or wavenouve which smells best imo

I use them when airdrying, bunning, braidouts, bantu sets, twistouts, braids.....never straight hair or hair that i need heat to achive the style.


----------



## Spongie Bloom (Jan 27, 2008)

scurl made me shed like crazy!!


----------



## amwcah (Jan 27, 2008)

I use S Curl for baggying, moisturizing my braids, and detangling.


----------



## ChocalateDiva (Jan 27, 2008)

I used them both..........too heavy for my hair. Now I'm starting to think that I was using too much.


----------



## MissFallon (Jan 27, 2008)

I've used both S curl and care free curl and I prefer S curl. It makes and keeps my hair moisturized all day. My hair hates care free curl cuz it I too watery and light. My hair prefers heavier products.


----------



## morehairplease (Jan 27, 2008)

Embria said:


> These are great for softening new growth and keeping it soft. I use *carefree curl gold mist* when I wear my hair down. And I use the heavier gel consistency one when I pull my hair back. I switch products from time to time but, this is my one and only staple.


 
I am going to give this a try b/c I am not really liking the 14 in 1 miracle worker by Hawaiian silky(it is leaving alot of building on my hair).


----------



## phyl73 (Jan 27, 2008)

I use Carefree Curl. I tried the Gold, but it didn't workas well for me as the other one did. I use it after I con' poo/oil rinses which is at least 4 times a week. I am transitioning and it is the only thing that will keep my new growth moisturized. I also put it on in the morning before I put my hair in my protective pony.


----------



## glam- (Jan 27, 2008)

I've tried both types since people rave about them.  Honestly for my hair they didn't do anything except leave a funny, kinda "hard or dry" feeling on my hair.  I don't know erplexed I just chalked it up to being one of those things that doesn't work for me.


----------



## LongHairDreams (Jan 27, 2008)

Missi said:


> *Dido: if i have lots of new growth and i air-dry: i'll apply it to my wet hair: damp hair: then dry hair: my hair is completely soft: as for s-curl: i hate it.*


 
I use care free curl gold. And I do it exactly as Missi ^^^^ (see bold underlined above). I love that stuff. I get the results shown in my siggy.


----------



## Nonie (Jan 27, 2008)

I use S Curl, when wearing my hair out, as a moisturizer. I apply on wash day to damp hair before combing out my 'fro puff, and then again at night to dry hair as my hair does feel less moisturized by the time the water in it is completely dry. I then put my hair in square plaits and wear a plastic cap for the night. In the morning, my hair combs with ease and the pen spiral coils pop. Hair remains moisturized and I usually don't need to apply anymore till wash day. I use the spray as it doesn't get icky sticky like the gel. Also the spray keeps my hair moist without my having to worry about leaving afro prints on anything I lean on. My hair not only looks soft but really feels soft without being "greasy".


----------



## HotRibena (Jan 27, 2008)

My daughter called me from college last month to let me know that she had found a great moisturizer.  When I asked what it was she said, Carefree Curl Gold - I was surprised at first as I remember it from back in the jheri curl days but then realized that it made sense for her type hair and the way she uses it (type 3a/b - texlaxed twice yearly and applied to damp hair). She would never use it on her flat ironed hair.


----------



## AsTheCurlzTurns (Jan 27, 2008)

S Curl is my staple!!! I could not use the Care Free Curl one because it wasn't feeding my hair that moisture it craved LOL  So when I do a wash n go, I spray with S Curl and I'm set.  Or I just might pick it out some, and go.


----------



## TazzGirl (Jan 28, 2008)

ChocalateDiva said:


> I used them both..........too heavy for my hair. Now I'm starting to think that I was using too much.


I think my hair will act eh same as yours....so what do you use for daily moisture and sealing>  My hair looks about he same as yours. thanks for the info


----------



## BlkOnyx488 (Jan 28, 2008)

I use S-curl only
I use it daily
My hair is 4a natural and if I don't use s-curl 
it becomes really dry,  and impossible to work with.  I also use it at night when I baggie my hair.  
I have recently added a little pepperment rosemary, and carrot oil into the mix


----------



## sunshinebeautiful (Jan 28, 2008)

After trying them both, I prefer Care Free Curl as a moisturizer to Scurl. I always seal them in with castor oil and rollerset. My CFC sets come out much more moisturized than the Scurl sets.


----------



## MuslimahTresses (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it true that S curl has some form of protien in it. I read today on another hair board that it has protien in it. I didnt tink it did so I checked the bottle and I didn't see any form of protien listed in the ingrediants but than agian i dont really know much about protien anyway so I thought I'd ask you all.


----------



## Dubois007 (Jan 28, 2008)

I only use S-Curl everyday specially in winter because my hair gets very dry


----------



## sweetgal (Feb 23, 2008)

Do you think it 's safe to use s-curl on cornrow braids? I noticed that the product is kinda thick, Do you think using the s-curl could cause major build up in the course of 4-5weeks?


----------



## onyxcabelo (Feb 24, 2008)

I like to use scurl on my new growth and also on my ends from time to time.


----------



## Tenacious (Feb 24, 2008)

I use Sta-Sof-Fro. I have 3b hair... so it needs something less oily and more water-based. 

After shampooing and conditioning (daily), I spray my hair liberally with Sta-Sof-Fro, squeeze out the excess, and seal with Olive and Castor Oil.


----------



## HoneyA (Feb 29, 2008)

I use S-Curl in the blue and white bottle. I am about 10 weeks post and I have some serious ng. I thought that I might not be able to continue with my stretch this time. I went out and bought the S-Curl, applied some and put my hair up in a clip and the ng was immediately softer and more manageable so yeah it works really well for me. I can go another 4 or so weeks without retouching now I think.


----------



## 20Pearls_Girl (Apr 19, 2008)

*Yep. I had the same experience.*


glam- said:


> I've tried both types since people rave about them.  Honestly for my hair they didn't do anything except leave a funny, kinda "hard or dry" feeling on my hair.  I don't know erplexed I just chalked it up to being one of those things that doesn't work for me.


----------



## Lexib (May 11, 2008)

HoneyA said:


> I use S-Curl in the blue and white bottle. I am about 10 weeks post and I have some serious ng. I thought that I might not be able to continue with my stretch this time. I went out and bought the S-Curl, applied some and put my hair up in a clip and the ng was immediately softer and more manageable so yeah it works really well for me. I can go another 4 or so weeks without retouching now I think.


 


Same experience   I just made a thread about this yesterday.  S-curl is amazing.  I might try CFC though when this runs out.


----------



## Napp (May 11, 2008)

scurl is the bomb. the only reason i stopped using it was because of the price. ive tried WN,CFC and SSF and scurl wins. WN dries out my hair(i got two big bottles full) cfc is too watery to moisturize my strands and ssf smells horrible. Im back on the scurl train


----------



## LadyKaypnyc (May 12, 2008)

Nope, too much glycerine for me. Products with too much glycerine makes my hair hot sticky mess. Now, I just buy the glycerine and dilute it to fit my hair needs


----------



## vestaluv1 (May 12, 2008)

Em, ...please excuse my ignorance but are we talking about the SCurl NO DRIP Activator Moisturizer  ?

I use Care Free Curl at the moment, and it's quite good for my new growth, but a bit too watery.

I'm transitioning and I'm still looking for a good moisturiser for my 4a hair.


----------



## SignatureBeauty (May 12, 2008)

AsTheCurlzTurns said:


> S Curl is my staple!!! I could not use the Care Free Curl one because it wasn't feeding my hair that moisture it craved LOL So when I do a wash n go, I spray with S Curl and I'm set. Or I just might pick it out some, and go.


 

Diddo^^^^ I Love S-curl, I always keep it handy, I tried to make a homemade glycerin spray and it just didn't work, But I love the one in The Blue & Gray Bottle and I also Love Designer Touch Texturizing Spray I keep both of these!!


----------



## Arcadian (May 12, 2008)

I used Care Free Curl Gold for a long time.  It was only good until I reached APL, and seemed that It didn't work as well anymore.    Once I really simplified my reg, I found I just didn't need it anyway.

-A


----------



## InnerSoul (May 12, 2008)

I love care free curl moisturizers:

currently I am using care free curl gold. I didn't like the s-curl (blue gel) on my new growth when I was relaxed and stretching... but I may try it again as a natural ! but until then, care free curl suits my hair just fine!


----------



## _belle (May 12, 2008)

*care free curl. . . like everyday. . . on the new growth, whenever I moisturize. it's not the only thing I use tho. *


----------



## Bublin (May 12, 2008)

For those using it on their new growth are you... 

1. using it on dry hair daily?
2. parting the hair in small sections and spraying to avoid getting the ends damp?
3. and how are you keeping the roots as straight as possible once you have sprayed?


----------



## mscocoface (May 12, 2008)

I have used both in my daily spritz concoction.

I use the one called Hawaiian Silky also.  

Whatever is under my counter I will add to my mix for the week.


----------



## Platinum (May 12, 2008)

vestaluv1 said:


> Em, ...please excuse my ignorance but are we talking about the SCurl NO DRIP Activator Moisturizer  ?
> 
> I use Care Free Curl at the moment, and it's quite good for my new growth, but a bit too watery.
> 
> I'm transitioning and I'm still looking for a good moisturiser for my 4a hair.


 
Yep, that's the one. I love it. I use this instead of braid spray (braid spray is too sticky and doesn't give me the moisture I need). I also like to use "Worlds of Curls" moisturizer-blue bottle for my braids. I tried Carefree Curl Gold but I think I like S-Curl and WOC better.

Napp, why do you have my ex-hubby in your avatar?


----------



## Chameleonchick (Jun 11, 2008)

Carefree curl! Carefree curl! I actually pnly got this product at first because it was 2 bucks and helps with curls. I think they reformulated the product because I am finding two different types of bottles.



 This one was the first one I bought. Way too light for my 4a/b hair, but PERFECT for my son's 3a/b hair. I think this is the older one, because when I was shopping in Wally world I found this one......

and its ingredients were different. The consistency is much thicker and my hair just loves it. It makes it soo soft. Oh yeah they both say instant mosturizer with glycerin and protein.


----------



## Kimiche (Jun 11, 2008)

SignatureBeauty said:


> Diddo^^^^ I Love S-curl, I always keep it handy, *I tried to make a homemade glycerin spray and it just didn't work*, But I love the one in The Blue & Gray Bottle and I also Love Designer Touch Texturizing Spray I keep both of these!!



I tried making glycerin mix as well once.  I didn't dilute it too well because my hair ended up feeling sticky, and I hated that feeling.  I just leave it to the experts now, and I stick with S-curl.  It does the job.


----------



## napbella (Jun 11, 2008)

yes I have used it and it does nada for my hair. Just sits there. I'm still gonna use it though.


----------



## wheezy807 (Jun 11, 2008)

I like to use s curl when i'm 8wks or more post. It really helps lay down my edges nicely.


----------



## Bublin (Jun 12, 2008)

All these sprays just make my hair feel sticky....i'm giving up putting them on relaxed her.


----------



## nappy85 (Jun 12, 2008)

Care Free Curl Gold used to be my main moisturizer when I started out. Now, I'll occasionally use it to moisturize a ponytail or a bun (just to get rid of the extra that I have). I now understand that my hair responds better to butters. So I no longer use this product as my main moisturizer.


----------



## sheba125 (Aug 12, 2008)

MissFallon said:


> I've used both S curl and care free curl and I prefer S curl. It makes and keeps my hair moisturized all day. My hair hates care free curl cuz it I too watery and light. My hair prefers heavier products.


 
I agree...my hair loves S-Curl.  CareFree was too light and watery for me as well.  Plain glycerine didn't give me the same effect S-Curl, I can't live without it.


----------



## carameldiva (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm natural and I use it as a moisturizer on my hair. It works very well.


----------



## almond eyes (Oct 3, 2008)

Now that I started to co-wash, I have found a way to keep my hair from getting crunchy when it air dries. My hair is extremely dry and I find that when I put my heavy cream and other oils on my hair when it is freshly wet, my hair absorbs the hair products immediately and it's almost like a waste because no penetration of the product. And for some reason even sitting under the hair dryer does nothing either. So what I do is, I co-wash and use the S-curl or Sta-Fro on six to eight braids to let my hair air dry. Then later on in the day, I use my other products when my hair has soaked in all of the S-curl and is mostly dry. I find that my hair takes on the other products better and is not crunchy anymore.

Best,
Almond Eyes


----------



## loveable37 (Oct 19, 2008)

I am gettin me some now either one i am in the strengh challenge sho i need to read more and up my products cheap i am.


----------



## MeechUK (Nov 25, 2008)

glam- said:


> I've tried both types since people rave about them.  Honestly for my hair they didn't do anything except leave a funny, kinda "hard or dry" feeling on my hair.  I don't know erplexed I just chalked it up to being one of those things that doesn't work for me.



I agree! I like Soft n Free Curl Moisturiser with Jojoba. It leaves my hair soft and moisturised without any build-up. A little goes a long way and I use it every other day for moisture.

MeechUK


----------



## CenteredGirl (Nov 25, 2008)

Use both in prepoo, add oils and butters.  Fantabuliscious!


----------



## Bronxcutie (Nov 25, 2008)

I am going to pick up one of these to see if they help with my massive new growth.  I will be at a 7 week relaxer stretch on Sunday.  I would like to get to 10, but I don't think I can make it!


----------



## femalegold (Dec 15, 2008)

I use Scurl it adds moisture to my hair after I wash and condition.


----------



## chosen07 (Jan 23, 2009)

naturals who used s-curl after b.c. did you use on wet or dry hair?


----------



## mrsjohnson75 (Jan 29, 2009)

I use it as a daily moisturizer. A little goes a long way.


----------



## Tylove101 (Apr 22, 2009)

^^^^  yep MrsJohnson75 turned me onto the S-curl.   I haven't used it in awhile but it's good.


----------



## Nonie (Apr 22, 2009)

chosen07 said:


> naturals who used s-curl after b.c. did you use on wet or dry hair?


 
Used on damp hair coz I had to have something on to comb my hair after washing, but after my hair would dry, it'd feel a bit dry so I'd use again in the evening on dry hair before baggying for the night. I never had to apply again till wash day as my hair stayed moist for days, since I baggied every night.

I prefer to use it on dry but couldn't help that as I couldn't let my hair dry fully uncombed after a wash...and I couldn't comb it w/o the slip I got from S Curl spray.


----------



## Princess Tam Tam (Apr 22, 2009)

I use Care Free Curl Gold spray every two days.

My 4b hair likes it. I think it defines my curls.


----------



## senznme (Apr 22, 2009)

I use S-curl as a daily moisturizer and my 4b hair loves it.


----------



## Tylove101 (Apr 23, 2009)

chosen07 said:


> naturals who used s-curl after b.c. did you use on wet or dry hair?


I've always used it on wet hair.


----------



## Closeout (Apr 23, 2009)

I used carefree curl god, now i use wave neaveu, i like them both for my new growth. They keep it nice and soft and managable.


----------



## supermodelsonya (May 27, 2009)

S-Curl...I started using it after looking at Ashaun's fotki. I had to go and get some. It makes my new growth soft and manageable, and when I use the scarf method, it makes my hair lie down nicely.


----------



## jaszymeen (May 27, 2009)

i've tried both. s-curl was a bit too watery for me so i switched to cfcg because it has a thicker consistency. i only apply it to my ends though. my ends used to drink the s-curl up in about 5 mins. i co-wash everyday with aussie moist and apply cfcg to my ends slick back in my mini bun and go off to work and when i come home and take my hair down my ends are still moisturized and curly.


----------



## sxytia07 (May 30, 2009)

scurl junkie here!  love it!  the only con is that it leaves a residue and i have to clarify more often. 

other than that, it does the best job moisturizing out of everything i've tried.  i bun daily so i don't have to worry about it being too heavy to wear out!


----------



## brucebettye (Aug 3, 2009)

I love Scurl.  I am so lazy with my hair care lately that I put my scurl in a spray bottle and mix it with water and use it as a spritz.  I normally put some on in the morning and before I go to bed before I baggy my hair.


----------



## IDareT'sHair (Aug 3, 2009)

These are Good Tips.  This is a very Helpful Thread. 

Thanks Ladies....As I get further into my Stretch, I may have to pick up some.


----------



## goldielocs (Aug 3, 2009)

When I lived in NC I used S-curl on my dd's hair and it was great.  Since moving to AZ, it dried her hair out.  I read somewhere that the glycerine pulls moisture from the air around you and that's what keeps the moisture in.  If there isn't enough moisture in the air, then the opposite happens.  It pulls it out leading to dry crunchy hair.

After reading this, I may try it again and then seal with an oil.  I'll see how that works b/c her hair is suffering over here.


----------



## WantNatural (Sep 20, 2009)

I love S-Curl. We use it on ds hair and I use it for my new growth - I'm 24 weeks post.  It softens my new growth like nothing else!


----------



## beans4reezy (Sep 23, 2009)

I wanted to try these since I am a long stretcher...but how do you manage the Jerri Curl smell? The smell prevents me from trying these


----------



## HarlemHottie (Sep 23, 2009)

senznme said:


> I use S-curl as a daily moisturizer and my 4b hair loves it.



This is just the response I was looking for... I will make sure I pick up some for my 4b hair asap...


----------



## HarlemHottie (Sep 25, 2009)

Ladies quick question do I still seal with my oil once I use the S curl?


----------



## Nonie (Sep 25, 2009)

^^I personally don't use anything else with S Curl. I don't seal.


----------



## HarlemHottie (Sep 25, 2009)

@ Nonie oh okay I wasn't sure so I said let me find out now. Thank you...


----------



## Lucia (Sep 25, 2009)

I used to use scurl  no drip curl activator all the time esp baggying, I'm using it again now, love it


----------



## HarlemHottie (Sep 25, 2009)

well I plan on using it until my goal date of Dec 30th when I reveal my APL hair... lol


----------



## beans4reezy (Dec 28, 2009)

41 weeks post and I need super moisture. I am picking up a bottle of s curl this weekend.


----------



## jahzyira (Dec 28, 2009)

I use S-curl and Wave Nouveau(moisture lotion). I like the Wave Nouveau more... it leaves my hair soft and silky with a pleasant smell. Its the only product getting me through to almost 6 months post


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 28, 2009)

lol you know i have to come in this thread. im sure everyone on this forum hears me talking about care free curl all the time lol. i love it. it helped me keep moisture and my hair went from neck length to mbl in about two years.


----------



## I Am So Blessed (Dec 28, 2009)

sorry, two years and a quater


----------



## OhSoOthentik (Dec 29, 2009)

Somebody was just talking to me about Wave Nouveau products and I flashed back to when I was 11 and my parents made me get one (the chemicals) and I got made fun of. But maybe I will put all that aside and try it


----------



## jayjaycurlz (Dec 29, 2009)

I'm an S-Curl Gurl. @ 20 weeks post, It's the only thing that can soften up my NG so I can comb it!


----------



## maxineshaw (Dec 30, 2009)

I like them both.  I think the S-Curl is slightly more moisturizing, but I prefer the Care Free Curl Gold because it of the packaging.  Sometimes the S-Curl's spray nozzle is a little annoying, and I prefer the convenience of CFC's tops.  CFC recently improved the tops on their bottles, so that's another plus (the new one lessens the chance of the top breaking which I love since I used to break off the top all the time).  I don't feel the need to seal with either of them.   I want to try Wave Nouveau.  Maybe after I finish up what I have.   The ingredients seem identical to the Care Free Curl Gold though.  They are both by Soft Sheen Carson.  I like the fact that Wave Nouveau is easy to find in the 32 oz. bottle.  And it's only a couple of dollars more than the CFC 16 oz.  ..Maybe I need to take another look.


----------



## Sade' (Jan 7, 2010)

I love it. I keep a bottle under the sink. I use the Gold CFC and the Lustrasilk No Drip Activator PLUS the Wave Nouveau Texturizer Gel. Maximum moisture!


----------



## YankeeCandle (Jan 7, 2010)

Do none of you have any side effects from the alleged protein in it? I mean, if you are bathing your hair in it daily or even a few times a week...


----------

